# Egg Collection - Awake or Asleep?



## Mookie

This is probably one of the biggest worries that people have about IVF, it certainly was/is for me. 

Thought it might be useful to have a thread about how egg collections are performed. Dispel those myths, give people an idea what to expect. Was it painful or pain free?


----------



## Mookie

My first egg collection was performed under GA, I was very nervous and when I woke up was chattering away to the doctor telling him that dh owed me a box of chocolates! 

I was nervous about moving in my bed, expecting to be in agonising pain so was surprised that I wasn't in any pain at all. Apart from a few stomach cramps (AF type) later that afternoon and the next day I found the whole procedure ok. 

This time I am having light sedation with a local anaesthetic in the cervix. I'm nervous as hell about it but will post an update when I've had it!


----------



## Dydie

I have chosen other as I was just given an injection of sedative that causes amnesia   I was not given local anesthetic, but do not remember anything about the whole thing and when I woke I was given pain killers, but the pain was not really any worse than a bad AF, mainly uncomfortable rather than painful.
Dydie


----------



## Mookie

Dydie, 

Was that injection given intravenously or intramuscular? I wouldn't mind the amnesia injection for the 2ww!

Mookie


----------



## Dydie

Mookie      
I think it was given intravenously but I can't be sure because I can't remember   
Why not just ask them to give you a bigger dose so that it carries you right through to the test date   
you might start a new trend here 
Good Luck
Dydie


----------



## Sue MJ

I clicked on GA, only coz I love the feeling!  The best kip ever, especially after weeks of stressful treatment.

I swear if I could give myself a GA each night, I would!

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## EmmaK

Hi,

I was sedated intravenousley! What a great feeling! Felt the sedative going round my brain - just like after a few glasses of wine       
My dp was in there at same time and said i kept drifting in and out of sleep, when awake i was talking utter c***!!
He said that everytime it hurt i flinched and the anethisist kept saying 'I'll just add some extra sherry!!'

I was wide awake coming out of theatre room, sat up drinking water and up and dressed within 20 minutes - (on a G.A. i have to lay down for about three hours due to low blood pressure!)

I was aware i had had some pain but couldn't remember what it felt like!!

I can't wait for next go!!

Emmak


----------



## natalie34

Sedated intravenously for me. All I can remember is the liquid going in and feeling woozy.

Cannot remember a thing after. Apparently I was being taken back to my bed in a wheelchair chattering and then kept asking every five minutes 'how many did they get?'.

Cannot remember any of it and whilst I was quite nervous would do it again if I had to!

Nat xxx


----------



## Marielou

I was sedated intravenously as well - plus I had LA injected into my cervix.

ICSI#1 I was so scared, I was crying and shaking, and they told me afterwards, they were worried that they might have to cancel the EC!!  As soon as they put the Pethadine dwon the drip, I visably relaxed - I just felt all calm and woozy. Then came the Sedation - I felt it go to my brain, looked at DH and remember closing my eyes, thinking 'mmmmm this is nice' 
Apparently I cried out when they injected my cervix with the LA but I don't remember a thing of it. 
I also told the Nurse I was reading 'The Sun' - I can actually remember telling her that, and then laughing because I _knew_ I was being silly!

ICSI#2 I was worried that I wouldnt go 'under' as easily as before, and I was awake for a good 2 minutes, but I was still 'away with the fairies' by the time the dr. came in the room. I do actually remember looking around the room for Mark, and saying something (he was in the room) but only seeing the nurse, who looked worried. Mark told me later, I was crying out in pain - but i honestly only remember looking for Mark - no pain at all!!

All in all, I quite enjoyed my EC's - do you think I'm mad?!!!

Marie xx


----------



## Kelsey

Awake! My first e/c was performed using a mixture of pethidine and sedative, aka gin and tonic at my clinic! 
They were administered via an IV in my left hand. Drugs were mildly stingy going in, but it soon passed as the drugs took effect really quickly!
I felt sort of floaty and everyone became distant and echoey. I too had an LA in the cervix. They told me that my cervix bled after having this but I don't remember any of it! 
I also had a "floating" ovary which had to be "anchored" but I can honestly say that I didn't feel any pain or discomfort during the actual procedure. 
Was a bit sore afterwards though and felt like I'd been pumped full of air, strange...! 
Nat xx


----------



## Crommers

Hi

The clinic I went to does GA for EC as a matter of course - thank goodness!!   I'm a big baby when it comes to pain, and after watching stuff on Discovery and Living and seeing EC performed with sedation was a bit scary for me - so all you ladies are very brave and I salute you!!!  

Love
Churchill 
x


----------



## country girl

I had GA for all 3 of my egg collections. My clinic didnt offer anything else.The thought of being awake whilst people remove 25 eggs from my ovaries via the vaginal wall makes me shudder!  

I am fit and healthy so GA should cause no problems. I was in alot of pain afterwards especially the third go when I had some post op bleeding from the ovaries and had to be readmitted. If you ovaries move around they have to  push on your abdo to hold them firm and do alot of poking and prodding.  

Most people who have had the EC under sedation seem quite happy  with it and they are the experts. My only view of it is formed from seeing people on discovery having eggs removed whilst awake and they seem in alot of discomfort, the trouble is the drug they give you causes amnesia so you cant remember it afterwards. It seems abit cruel to me but I havent had it so I cant really comment! 

I guess it all depends on what your clinic offer and what your view or tolerance to pain is.

I am most certainly a wimp.


----------



## Mish3434

I had Intrevenous sedation and have to say it didn't work too well for me.  I was also upset as DH wasn't allowed in during the EC as the Norfolk Clinic told me he would, be but Barts said no .

I felt every follicle on the left side due to the endo cysts and heard most of the shouts of "yes there is an egg in that one" coming from the next room.  I didn't feel anything at all from the right side (no cysts either) and i did doze off sometimes.

I felt like i had been punched in the tummy for about a week after 

If i go through it again i will ask for a GA maybe i'm just a wimp though 

Mish x


----------



## DawnJ

GA is just bliss! Wouldnt do it any other way!


----------



## lollypop67

I'm with Paula on this one.  Ga was sooo much easier, didn't have as much pain in the week afterwards either.  that was probably because I was kept still and not wiggling about to get away.  As Paula said some people have no probs being awake for EC

Good Luck

Lolly X


----------



## angel1888

My clinic will only do intravenous sedation.  My first EC was a nightmare, but for particular reasons.  I hadn't responded well to the drugs and they couldn't get the follicles out.  They kept having to flush and pull at my ovaries.  Not pleasant.  In the end I only got 3 eggs and the whole thing was a painful and soul destroying experience.

Second EC was much better.  As my first had been traumatic they gave me diazapan about 15 mins before.  This made a big difference.  It still wasn't a pain free experience, but it was calmer and at least I got 8 eggs!  

My advice, if your clinic won't do a GA, don't be afraid to ask about what else they can do to make it more comfortable.

Angela xx


----------



## flamenca

Hi

I was sedated intravenously, the feeling is great!! With my first icsi, I remember everything going on around me, I can recall the amount of eggs they got, I remember my dh talking to me all the way through, the doc and nurses chatting away about how well I was doing, then being wheeled back onto the ward. But the last time I actually fell asleep! I had the same amount of sedation, but I just fell asleep and don't remember a thing!!! My dh said that I couldn't stop sneezing and the doc was just laughing at me, he said I made his job a little more difficult!! There was no pain whatsoever either time.

xxflamencaxx


----------



## skinnybint

Hiya,
I had intravenous pethidine and do not remember a thing other then the nurse telling me it was all over and they had 2 eggs.
I was sick afterwards though, but then paractemaol can make me feel odd. You do recover quicker then with a GA.
Sara


----------



## HollyB

My experience was similar to Angela's. I had EC with very little sedation. They could not get eggs out of the follicles and had to wash them out several times. As well as being a very painful experience, it was completely soul destroying. This time round, however, I had a GA. I got 13 eggs, and I had my breakfast in Selfridges a couple of hours later. Definitely a GA fan!


----------



## Serafena

Hi all,

I had IV sedation and it was fab!!!  It was also coupled with a memory drug and for my first EC the only thing I remember is seeing the anaethetist holding my hand and him telling me dh didn't feel well... then they were asking me to sit up as they were finished!!  No pain whatsoever and as I said, virtually no memory of it, although they said I talked all the way through!!!  That was more scary to think what I might have said, I always thought my consultant was a bit of a dish!!!      The second EC dh managed not to faint and stayed with me and I do remember feeling a small stab of pain from time to time... nothing bad.. and me saying "more drugs!" as if I was in some movie or something!!!  Again, very little memory though until they were asking me to sit up as they'd finished!

I was scared of what to expect the first time but the second time, no worries at all... except what I might say when "under"!!  

Love Jen xx


----------



## wynnster

Hello

I had both EC's by sedation and found both to be completely different.

The first time i was told that i wouldnt feel a thing and i wouldnt remember a thing   How wrong was they!!!  DH sat with me during the first ec and held my hand, i remember him stroking my head, i remember the dr's changing over half way through   i remember it hurting from my left side and moaning!! They then topped me up with drugs and i dont remember much more until i got into recovery where i was sick and stayed for about 4 hours! I then had to travel home by train carrying a sick bowl and then by car once off the train, by then the sick bowl had been used and had to just hang out the window  

So you can imagine i WAS NOT looking forward to it 2nd time round!
Last time it wasnt too bad, i still remember it being uncomfortable (but not painful like before) and i remember a few things the nurses said but other than that i was dead to the world.... and no sickness either (even though we drove to save any more embarrassing train rides  )

Will Definately have GA next time (i hope!!)

Cant believe some of you have been awake the whole time   OMG you're so brave!!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## Mookie

My first EC was under GA, I remember nothing and felt no pain except mild AF pain when I came around. 

My second EC was under light sedation with a LA in the cervix. 

When I got to the clinic I was given two temazepan, they did nothing for me and I didn't notice any effect. About 20 minutes later I had an injection of pethidine into the muscle of my behind! It stung a bit but did not hurt. I didn't notice any effect of this until I stood up to get into the wheelchair when my legs felt a little wobbly and I felt very slightly woozy.

After I had made the nurse promise me that I could have extra pain relief if I needed I went into theatre, got up on the trolley and was placed in position. I had a canula put in my hand for the extra pain relief, if required, and then was chatting with the various staff in theatre.

I was not sleepy and was talking coherently fully aware of everything. The consultant gave me a LA in the cervix, very slightly stung but not enough to make me flinch, and then I watched on the screen as the needle went in and out, watched the vials fill with the fluid and watched as they were taken away to embryology. I heard the embryologists shout "egg in there" when there were eggs and that raised a few smiles from me! 

When it was finished (about 30 minutes apparently, although I thought it took 10) I was able to get up straight away and get in the wheelchair unassisted (although they would have helped me if I needed). I was out of the Clinic within an hour! Mild AF pains again but feeling a tad pleased with myself as they all told me I was brave and I was happy to accept that!  

Would I have this again rather than a GA - yes totally, I enjoyed being awake and seeing what went on! Yes you feel the movements inside you but I was not in any pain and had no additional pain relief during the procedure.

They asked me to rate the pain - 10 being agony and 0 being no pain - I rated it 1.


----------



## Edna

Mookie, 

Thanks for your post on this. I'm with Bourn Hall too just starting my first ICSI cycle and they have just mentioned this option to me. I wasn't keen on the idea of a GA and this sounds like a good alternative (I was considering sedation but some of the posts and programmes I've been watching have put me off this). I particularly like the idea of getting out early. Whilst everyone at Bourn Hall seems very nice I've no wish to spend any more time at the clinic than I have to.

Best of luck with Bill and Ben.


Edna


----------



## jlaw

I had my 1st e/c yesterday with IV sedation, I was absolutely terrified before it but I can honestly say I didn't feel a thing, I came out of theater at 11.40, and by 11.50 I was wide awake and feeling fine. I can remember the anesthetist saying that he was going to start putting the sedation in, it all went a bit fuzzy, then the next thing I remember is them telling me to slide over onto the bed and wheeling me back into the recovery room. If I need to go through it again, I won't be at all worried the next time!

Love 
Jackie


----------



## longbaygirl

I had no sedation and just a local in the 'action' area! Felt no pain or discomfort - just felt a bit of tugging - just like my cesareans really!

Got up and walked away afterwards

Joy


----------



## sal24601

mookie,

thank you for this thread, I think!!! we have Ec in 2 days time and have been very apprehensive about it. The nurse was lovely and reassuring but cant help but be apprehensive about it.

We get painkillers and sedtives, as much as is needed apparently!! Still, they have to come out so just have to get on with it I guess.

love sal


----------



## Northern Sky

I had IV sedatives but it might almost as well have been a GA as I remember hardly anything about it.  (Which was just as well as they had difficulty finding any eggs!!) DH said I just lay there with a spaced-out expression on my face.


----------



## Edna

Just seen this thread again.

In the end I went for light sedation with a LA in the cervix. 

Great as I got to go home quickly BUT I had an awful lot of eggs and found the experience very painful. So if we do this again I'm going for GA.

lol


Edna


----------



## sanita

Hi

Had my EC yesterday.  Had LA and pethidene and it was sheer, excrutiating agony.  I know everyone is different and some women obviously manage very well on it, but never, never again for me.  I will definetly have sedation next time.  My clinic don't do GA or I would have that.  I had 14 follies, but they only retrived 6 eggs.  The mood in the room between the medics was very sombre as they obviously weren't happy with the way it was going.  There was a lot of muttering and whispering between them, which was very depressing and upsetting for me.  The pethidene made my head feel very nice and floaty, but didn't seem to do anything for the pain.  I was wriggling away from the doctor and they kept having to pull me back down the bed towards him. The whole experience was hideous and has left me in a great deal of pain.  I don't know yet if we have any embies to put back tomorrow, but I'm not sure if I can face it anyway as I am so sore from yesterday.  As this was my first cycle I didn't know what to expect in terms of pain and discomfort and was persuaded that I would be fine with LA and pethidene.  Never again, no way.


----------



## blueytoo

Both my EC have been under GA and there is no way you could persuade me to have it any other way. As it is my clinic only does GA, wish I could have one for ET as I hate that bit!


----------



## chezza

Hi all

I had the sedation and thought it was lovely    I don't remember anything about the collection, dh was there and said that I was aware at the time and i also asked afterwards about 3 times how many eggs there were and whenver I was told just kept saying 'all them eggies'  I had no after effects, I was eating a sandwich and having a cuppa shortly after.

I would thoroughly recommend the sedation, especially as I suffer horribly after a ga.

Good luck to anyone due to have e/c

Cheryl xx


----------



## ZoeP

Hi all,

I had GA for my ec as was given the choice and the anaethestist who was going to do the procedure said, if you are being offered a GA why would you refuse...thought because she saw them being done quite a bit that she would know what she was talking about so went for that.

Came round in quite a bit of pain, but then I had had 23 eggs collected.
Zoe


----------



## Clarabel

I have chronic pain which means I am already on drugs similar to those normally used at EC. I am very insensitive to sedation, having been technically sedated by morphines for several years already. I had a general and I loved it. No memories of anything and instant recovery - within 10 minutes I was reading a book. You can't get much more relaxed than a GA, and that was the most pain-free day I have had in years because it's the first time I have experienced a true absence of tension. I could have another one tomorrow!


----------



## visnjak

Mine was intravenooous in back of hand, i was so nervous about it all, but there was nothing to worry about! i felt nothing and i went out like a light, they said they were talking to me and i responded each time yeah right  i have no recollection....mine was quick 5 minutes if that, been told my inards everything is text book!!!.......

Ther did say if a person drinks or takes drugs/smokes it takes more to go under....

They said they washed me but asked first and told me to move over to the other couch?! do i remember doing it? no way...i really was in cloud cuckoo land away with the fairies!

I came round in the recovery room. I am also a lightweight 8 and half stone, i don't drink for that reason that alcohol has a rapid effect on my system.

Next go i will not be as nervous.


----------



## freespirit.

Hi , 
I had EC with light sedation ( think it was a temazipn or similar ) and local anesthetic on the cervix . 
I was totally awake and aware of everything that was going on , and was fine with that . I had 23 eggs collected and used a heat pad on my tummy afterwards . 
Personally i don't see i had any need for GA . The need for a baby just took me through the whole experience .
Freespirit
x


----------



## brownowl23

HI girls

I had my Ec with nothing

I was given a very low dose temazepm to get me into the place as I haev such a fear of hospitals. But the rest was done with no sedation and no local anasthetic, and if I had to I would do it this way again. It was so easy, and I walked out of theatre to everyone elses amazement who were waiting for their EC,s


Chris


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Hiya, 

I've had ec this morning with sedation and hardly felt a thing.  It was slightly uncomfortable for a few seconds at a time but thats basically it.  Don't know why I was so worried!!!

Tracy xx


----------



## vicky r

Hi there,
I had EC with light sedation through canula in back of my hand - told the anaethetist beforehand that I would really like to be awake - he said you will like this then as you will drift in and out.  I am a very cheap date  and was out for the whole time waking up back in the ward.  Personally I don't like GAs and my experience of the sedation was as out of it as if I had had a GA but feeling back to normal 24 hours later - felt woozy and spacey for that time.
Interesting how very differently we all respond
Much love and luck to all,
Vicky x


----------



## bluebelle

I posted exactly the same question on FF when I was trying to make the awake or asleep decision for EC.  The thought of the EC absolutely terrified me.  

I decided on sedation, but the anaesthetist talked me round to GA on the day because I was in such a state before the procedure and I'm so glad that he did.  It was administered intravenously into my right hand.

They brought me round afterwards, still in theatre, and they were all so lovely and entertained my gabbling on about what a lovely dream I'd been having, and even listened to me telling them all about it.

I would recommend GA to anyone who is really scared at the thought of ET and would do it that way again.  Only AF type pains afterwards.  Had about 3 hours in recovery and then they gave me coffee and tuna and cucumber sandwiches and crisps.  Only downside was DH was not allowed to be in theatre with me, but was there the minute I was put into recovery.


----------



## fragile

my first EC i was out for the count & never felt a thing.  for my second EC i had light sedation only. not through choice as i was never asked thats just what they gave me.  it was pretty uncomfortable & i felt sharp twinges & them rummaging around.  wasn't screaming in agony or anything but had to keep telling myself the discomfort was worth it as it was getting my eggs out.  

just started dregging again & spoke to the nurse about it & said i would prefer a little more drugs this time & she just said it depends on the anaesthetist & they all have their own (what about mine!!!!) preferences!


----------



## *Rach*

I had my 1st EC Tuesday and as soon as Anaethetist put the medication in the Canula I shut my eyes and woke up 2½ hours later  The sister even said I'd been snoring!!


----------



## Twinkle75

I had my first E/C this week - I had IV sedation in the back of my hand and like Rachel, I was totally out of it. I woke up 3 hours after, then still slept most of the afternoon  

I was really anxious about it, but can guarantee it was fin. I didn't feel a thing and don't remember a thing.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I had my EC this morning...by IV sedation.  Don't remember a thing although according to the nurse I was talking & responding when they needed me to.

Feel absolutely fine...and was having cup of peppermint tea, glass of water & cheese sarnie as soon as was back in my room !!

Got a few pains - like period pain but certainly not like my endo.

Just chilling on the couch now & DP looking after me !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sweet kitty

i was out cold lol


----------



## Niki W

Hi,
  I had my very 1st e/c a few weeks ago now, had i.v sedation with an anti-sickness drug, an a very strong painkiller, he gave me the a.s 1st , followed by the painkiller, which i remember tellin everyone that i felt nice    "mmmmm this feels nice", then after he did a scan, he gave me the sedation, he said u will feel a little sleepy now, an within a few seconds i was sayin "yes, it's workin...... oh yes it's definatly workin now"    an felt really nice an relaxed like i'de smoked somethin i shouldn't (not that i would know!  )
All i remember, in-between sleeps is the nurse kept lookin at me an sayin "Your doin well.......ooh your doin really well" an she was holdin a bottle with pink fluid in.
Then she told me that they had finnished an they had got 15 eggs! after only expecting about 4-6.
Then she said, "I'll go an get u a wheel chair 2 take u back 2 ur bed an ur D.H" an i said "no, it's o.k i'll walk" She just gave me a look an a "i don't think so!" then left the room lafin! 
Then i got back 2 my bed an kept sayin to my D.H, "they got 15 u know" an when i tried 2 stand up out the chair i fell over 
The only pain i felt once the strong painkiller started 2 wear off, was like a/f type pain, but nothing during the procedure. I hope this helps anyone that is goin for their e/c under i.v sedation.


----------



## atticus

Hiya Everone,

Am newie - hope its Ok to join in this thread..
Am also thinking about  the E.C - all sounds a bit scary..( although haven't yet started the stimming/DR yet ..this week..)
Mine is gonna be under GA ..
So- it sounds like they give it IV - do you have a drip?
And are you wheeled in or do you walk in first and do you get to wear your clothes (top bits I mean!) or do you have to wear one of those blue paper gown things..??
And does the anaethetist have to check you out first or does s/he just ask you a few questions??

And if its in theatre - can DP be with you??


Just wanting to know what I'm in for - its all the little things no-one tells you....

Ta xxxx

Atti


----------



## Angel129

My clinic use intravenous anaesthesia.  It is fab!!  I've have problems feeling nauseous in the past following sedation, so the anesthetist gave me a little something before the actual sedation and I felt just fine following the E/C.  Couldn't recommend this method more.

Good luck to everyone,

Angiexxx


----------



## maria684

Hi 
Hope you don't mind me dropping in, i've had EC by GA, IV Sedation and local into cervix, i can't remember the iv sedation but my DH said i was quite funny, the GA was ok don't remember that either, the local into cervix was better than i was expecting it was slightly painful for 1 of the injections, the recovery was better with local so i'll go for local next time.
Good luck to all who are having EC soon

take care 
Maria


----------



## elemnat

Hi I had by EC May 4th, under sedation through a canular (?!) in my wrist. This was referred to by DR as my top up post for my G & T!! 
Was really effective, out with the fairies for most of it. Felt alot of pain for a few seconds but was quickly topped up. 

Slept like a log for a couple of hours after, only thing I could remember was the sharp pain for few seconds. 

But think they should prescribe it for the 2ww  

Elaine x


----------



## TessaF

Hi - had my ec today and was dreading it cos only had temazepam to lightly sedate me and local in cervis, but tpped up with gas and air at all 'sticky bits'.  It was actually ok - a few sharp pains when they moved the needle, but they warned me so i could squeeze dhs hand   and have a puff og the old gas .  I am glad i was awake because i could watch the fluid being drained, see the monitor and watch the follies shrinking, and the best bit was hearing the embryoligist shouting 'egg!' when she'd found one - that was magic and i wouldn't have missed it for the world.

I am sore now, but then again, i can put up with that because i was glad to have been aware of what was going on and seeing the fliud.  however, i am a bit gruesome like that, and love to watch poperations and things    

It has suprised me though cos when i had iui i shot through the roof and squealed quite a bit - that was more uncomfortable that ec to be honest!


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

hi ladies,
I had GA, I am so glad I did, the drug man, aneastatist (cant spell or say it) 
gave me wat he called a g+t before the GA as I was really upset and worried, I was crying, I was really frightened of the whole proceedure.
tho next time at the new clinic they dont do GA, so I will be having sedation, which I am not looking forward to as I am not too good thinking about what they are doing.
anyway thats my five pence worth!
love hope XX


----------



## Ceri.

I've had 2 (soon to be 3) I.v sedations for ec. Both times ive tolerated it, sparked out the majority of the time, a couple of stabs with the needles during the whole procedure but thats about it. wheelchair to take me back to bed for a kip. then woken up with tea, toast and paracetamol! so overall... not too bad!
Ceri x


----------



## chickadee

I had my EC today under GA & had no problems at all. Felt quite alert in the recovery bay after about 5 minutes. Saying that I've slept for most of the afternoon, since I came home  .


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had both mine under GA and felt fine afterwards- even went out for a stroll and dinner in the evening after the last
L xx


----------



## coggy1

Hi

I had mine under sedation and I was in the worst agony I have ever had in my life, it was like I was being tortured BUT I have severe endometriosis so they think this is why it was sooooo bad BUT it was well worth it as I am now pg with twins with that cycle 

But I would definately have a GA if there was a next time which I very much dowt they will be

Good Luck and God bless
Sarah


----------



## HellyS

I had ec yesterday with painkiller and sedation through a canula (spelling) in my arm.  I was absolutely petrified before they started and can honestly say that I would do it again tomorrow if needed.  The doctor put the painkiller in and said I may feel a bit dizzy.  About a minute later the room started spinning and I remember telling them I felt like I had had one too many and might fall of the bed (they assured me I wouldnt   )  Then they put the sedation in and the nurse told me to keep my eyes open if I could.  The next thing I remember is waking up in bed about half an hour later - I was out for the count.  I can vaguely remember some pain but nothing that would put me off doing it again - I am more concerned about what I said/did throughout    I managed to get 18 eggs so I was over the moon - I would recommend it to anyone.
Good luck 
Helly
xxx


----------



## custard

I had EC today with intravenous sedation.  It was totally fine.  Didn't feel a thing.

Love and luck to all.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TC2

I had EC with just local - was a bit funny as i got the impression that it was normal to do it that way and that GA wasnt normal...didnt really question it, when i was waiting to go down the anaesthetist came to see me and counselled me about the fact it would hurt and did i want to change my mind? still i didnt get the idea.... anyway it did hurt as they stabbed each follicle, but the up side was that as i was awake i didnt need time to recover afterwards and it took about 15 minutes to do the actual collection.  They did offer me gas and air but it was just a stab and then over so it seemed pointless.  It did make me realise why i hurt afterwards for the next few days.  Having already been blessed with a DS EC was nothing on labour!
I would do it this way again as i am a bit of a control freak and wouldnt trust my mouth under sedation!

Teena


----------



## Little Wolf

Both times had IV sedation, but could have bet I had GA as I was totally out!!  Glad for it, with endo and very high sitting left ovary it probably would have been very painful  had I been fully awake!!  

The pain after sedation is gone is bad enough as it is...


----------



## kooks1

i had both the ec and the et under GA (i am sooo soft!!) first time but this time i am going to try GA for just the ec and have a sedation for the et. very scared but think it'll be better seeing it happening (although i will prob fall asleep with sedation!)


----------



## Fionab

I had IF sedation with an injection in my left arm.  It felt a bit like being drunk in that the room started to swirl around!!  I remember most of what happened and could watch the screen to see what they were doing.  The consultant kept saying when she was doing anything and I could hear the count from the other room.  It was good to be able to see the screen as it felt you were part of the process.
I was sick afterwards and have still quite a bit of pain 6 days on but I did have 14 eggs and endometriosis so I think that all affects how soon you feel better.

Fiona


----------



## flowerpot

I had my first EC last week, done after much deliberation under sedation. It was fantastic!  I'd totally recommend it.  I recovered much quickly after than I have done from previous GA's


----------



## cheery p

Hi Everone,  I had my first EC yesterday. I had sedation felt very strange! Felt like I was drunk. Cant remember much apart from the end hurt a bit then. Would have it done again under sedation if I have to!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

This thread is quite helpful.  I had EC a couple years ago with my son and was only given a local.  I remember calling out in pain at times so I'm very scared for this time (not so much afterwards as the pain is constant then..but the actual procedure).  I wish my clinic put you under but they don't.


----------



## jessiejay

Hi,
I just want to add my bit, if anyones still reading....
I had intravenous sedation and was told by everyone that it would be a great feeling, but it was a nightmare. Probably the worst pain ive ever felt. I could see what they were doing on the monitor, and DH was with me, but they gave me more of whatever they used but it didn't make any difference. I could tell it was unusual  because the two nurses were giving each other concerned looks, but i guess there was nothing they could do. I don't have any fertility problems, and no cysts, so can't explain the pain, but given the choice i'd have GA. If it wasn't available i would seriously question my ability to go through that again.
JJ


----------



## Guest

GA for me.  Didn't feel groggy at all afterwards unlike previous ones.


----------



## cheery p

Hi everyone, I had intravenous sedation All i remember is feeling like the room was spinning. Then towards the end i had slight pain think it must of been waring off. I am glad i had sedation because i came round really quick and was eating 5 min later. love cheery


----------



## Spaykay

don't know the official names but for 1st 3 I was put to sleep which felt grrrrreat, but recovery was slower and 4th time I had 4 injections in my girlie bit...was sh*t scared but not too bad...and it was grrrrreat being awake to see it. Not sure which I'd go for next time.


----------



## ready4Family

Just had EC today and it was much better than last time.  My clinc keeps us awake but gives us drugs to freeze the area and to calm you.  My first ivf I remember screaming out in pain.  Today I didn't feel much and was definitely was out of it.  Things looked strange from my angle and i remember voices but didn't feel like i was really there.  Felt dizy afterwards for a bit (and nausceous in the car) but now am fine but just very sore in my stomach.


----------



## harrietlaine

I had sedation and fell asleep so fast, don't remember a thing, woke up like I had been asleep for hours, came home and slept for another 3 hours, and then felt fine...would do that again rather than GA which worries me a bit.


----------



## M.T.B

ist ivf i had sedation but all i remember is asking why they had a wind chime in the celing then waking up in the side room telling my DH i fancied a KFC for lunch!!!! had pain abdo pains for few days after though xxx


----------



## Guest

I too had sedation (which I was worried about not having had anything like this ever in the past) ... i remember feeling woozy and the nurse telling me to try to keep my eyes open... remember little else other than saying what a fantastic job the nurses did.. remember saying at one point that something hurt.. next I knew was back on the ward having BP taken.
Was not as bad as I expected it to be and I'm a softie so i hope that helps for anyone out there not having gone through it yet xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

I had my 1st EC last week

I had it under sedation (given choice would have opted for GA!)

I have severe endo and have cysts on the ovary (only got one)

I had 2 sleeping pills when i arrived then in the thearte had fentanyl injection for sedation plus gas and air

I found EC really painful especially getting the eggs out the dr said it was due to adhesions due to endo altho he said i did well coping with the pain i had


ET wasnt offered anything 

Em


----------



## natalie83

Hi I had my EC under sedation... i didn't experience any pain and can't really remember much about the procedure. I remember signing all the paperwork and havin the sedation injection then the next thing i remember was being sat in the recovery room trying to read my notes and asking the same quesion over and over again! It was a bit like being drunk, without the queasiness!! 

ET was done without seation or GA and was totally painless... abit like having a smear! It was great to be able to see the embryos being stowed away safely!


----------



## SAMW

Im not sure  if it was iv sedation or light, all i remember was being given something to breath into - a mask and that was me i was knocked out. Felt as if i had been sleeping for ages.

Sam xx


----------



## Lele

I had what they called "conscious sedation" i.e. pethidine and midazolam but the "conscious" bit was wishful thinking I don't remember ANYTHING at all and in fact very little of the rest of the day!
I was never in any pain during or after, but I think next time (BFN this time) if I am allowed to I will ask for a lighter drug next time as I would really like to be able to remember such an important moment...

Oh, and as some others mentioned, I have no idea IF I spoke and WHAT I said    hope not too embarrassing...

Best wishes to you all

Lele


----------



## babybunny

hi i started of with light sedation & local, for my left ovary, but was in pain with the right, as i was on the verge of ohss and was given something they said would make me drowsy...then i woke up and i was crying, then i dont remember anything till later, thank god, the nurse was lovely who looked after me, couldnt stop thanking her when i went back for et, i wasnt in much pain after ec, but felt rather sick later that night, i dont recover very well, once i get knocked out, thats why i went for light sedation, to be honest i would rather get knocked out, if i had to do it again, i would get knocked out.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I've had 2 EC's under IV sedation and the most recent one under general anaesthetic.  

The only reason I had GA for the 3rd was because this particular consultant only does them like that (this is our NHS funded cycle, others were private - same private hospital, different consultant - main NHS hospital use this private hospital as satalitte).

With 1st IVF, I felt nothing and remembered nothing and thought I'd slept right way through (although apparently I was chatting - nothing stops me  )
2nd IVF, I only felt something when they were removing eggs from follies on right ovary but I did have lots of follies and was at risk of OHSS...but although I can remember crying out once cos it hurt, afterwards it's all kinda fuzzy and blurry and I was fine.

3rd IVF, I had under GA so remember absolutely nothing as was out cold...but several days later I still feel tender and "poked" about (maybe not so gentle went under GA cos you don't respond to them  )


I've had numerous GA's for ops and I never find them a problem, although my blood pressure goes worryingly low so they always have to keep an extra eye on me (I have low blood pressure anyway)....
however, for EC, I would go for IV sedation over GA anyday....


Take care
Natasha


----------



## poppy05

Hi

Ive had 2 egg collections under IV sedation, and both were hideous, i felt lots of pain, and even though i felt very drowsy and out of it, i was still aware of absoloutely everything, i kept asking for more drugs as was in pain, but i seemed to get ignored, i dont remember exactly what i was saying, but i do remember swearing,and i kept saying ouch, i remember the dr telling me to keep still, and i heard him say to the nurse that he will have to stop as i wasn't cooperating, it really was awful, BOTH times.
Ive changed clinic now, as i am no way going through that again while awake, so give me GA anyday thankyou!

Sorry if ive put anyone off, there seems to be lots of girls on here who prefer sedation, im just a total wimp and would rather know nothing about it.

Best of luck to you all
Danni x x


----------



## MAL.

Hi

Don't want to scare anyone and we are all different but I was only given painkillers in a tube in my hand and it was awful, I had OHSS a bit and they got 26 eggs in total so that is maybe why it was so painful, also hubby said it lasted about an hour and I as I was squeezing his hand he was glad when it was over, because of the pain I was also sick a few times after the procedure, this has really put me off my next go and I am going to beg to sedate me more.


----------



## als2003flower

Ive had all my IVF cycles using GA for EC. I wouldnt have it anyother way.. im such a whimp!  if i could i would probably go for a light sedation during ET but not for EC..

I have woken from EC after having a GA and felt a little sore so i cant even begin (or want to begin) to imagine how painful it could be to have a LA for EC.

I think if you have a strong pain threshold you might be ok with something other than GA but its best for you and the clinical staff if they just knock you out 'so to speak'


----------



## Clareybob

Intravenous sedation...but was asleep the whole time, despite the information sheet from the Bridge Centre saying I'd be awake throughout it!  It was lovely just drifting off, I have to say... and then to come round and be told I had 20 eggies.  They wrote 20 on my hand, as they said otherwise they find the women just keep asking 'how many eggs were there?' over and over again and forget the answer they were given!!

Good luck!

Clarey xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I've had 6 GA's and IV sedation (3 for EC's) in the last year and have been knocked out totally each time- can't remember anything and come round quickly with the IV sedations. I was terrified when ARGC said that they don't do EC under GA and was worried I'd be hoping off the trolley in theatre but I was out for the count.

L x


----------



## kara76

i have been awake and alseep

first ec i was out for the count, second time i was awake throughout had very little pain and watched it all

awsome


----------



## Stars*

Hi,

I had EC on friday and just had a patient controlled pump which i pressed and it gave me pain killers, just befroe going in to have EC done the anaethetist gave me a tiny bit of sedation which made me feel like a had, had a glass of wine. I didnt feel much at all the only time it was uncomfortable was when they went to the right side and they found some free fluid, but as you can give yourself more painkillers i did!! It was amazing to watch on the screen the follices being drained away and then filling back up!! I dont usually like that sort of thing but it was unbelievable!!!

As soon as i came back from EC i was up sitting bed reading the paper!!!

Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paula111

I tlicked GA, Am up early posting this as I'm about to go in for my 2nd EC in the morning.
Last time I had GA and it is what I'll be requesting this time.
I like to think I go asleep, great just what I need at the mo, I have matchsticks proping my lids open!!!

I am also such a wus that I ask for emla (I think that the correct name, I call it baby cream!!) as soon as I arrive, its put on the back of you hand and it makes your skin go numb so you don't even feel the needle go in GREATXX


----------



## Lele

Well I have now had another EC with painkillers (pethidine) only (last time it was painkiller + sedation - midazolam) and I have to say painkillers only is SO MUCH BETTER!!!!! I didn't feel any pain during or after, was up and about immediately (a bit dizzy for the first few minutes and perfectly normal afterwards!), I was able to participate and see what was going on and talk to the Consultant and I REMEMBER IT which was and is important for me (people who conceive naturally remember when their babies were made, why not me??) so I totally recommend it!

I have to add you probably need to have a good deal of trust in your Team!!! 

As for the pain, I was expecting some sort of sharp stabbing feeling but it was much more of a dull discomfort, the sharpest bits were very similar to the twinges during stimms. Definitely recommended!!!


----------



## poppy05

lele, well done you for only having painkillers, no way could i do it
im having egg collection tomorrow, and will be having a GA, 1st time ive been knocked out, ive always had sedation
have to say i feel very calm about it all knowing i wont know anyting about it
complete opposite to how you felt  
but good for you staying awake, and seeing it all go on, wish i wasn't such a wuss!  
good luck hun,


----------



## anna the third

i wanted local, they advised against it. i read up on it and decided sedation definitely. 

i had injection in hand, the room went weird and i woke up about 40 mins later, have felt and feeling no pain at all. apparently i kept asking how many eggs how many eggs? when i was coming round and felt a bit sorry for my unconscious self still worrying about it. :-(

but no pain at all then or later once the painkillers wore off.


----------



## Guest

Hi
It does seem that we all have quite different experiences... for those of you like me who dont look forward to this kind of thing...drugs into your arm - being painkiller first til they get you settled (i.e scan) and then sedation with gas and air was absouletley fine.  1st time I felt as if i went out straight away but 2nd time I was more aware until after sedation went in and I couldnt keep answering the questions when they were chatting to me and just wanted to go to sleep... was aware of being moved back onto my bed and it felt like no time but was 25 mins later with 9 eggs.  
x


----------



## cleg

i was pretty lucid, had pethadine before going to theatre they done the canular + gave me sedation + numbed down below, awake but didnt feel a thing + was shocked when it was over without one ounce of pain + 11 eggs later 

all are different i suppose, well i know from the storys i have read, i would without a second thought do it again

xxx


----------



## eggsharer

i had sedation and do not remember a thing - i woke in a different room - didnt know how i got there but Dh said they walked me in.  DH said i was talking jibberish during the EC and after in the recovery room i kept coming around and asking him 'how many eggs' then drifting off again then coming around and asking same thing.  I was out of it for a while - great!


----------



## brownowl23

I was wide awake with no sedation pain killers or anything. TOugh old bird me, either that or insane


----------



## Amethyst

Sorry, but although I know most are lucky enough to find EC ok, i really feel I wish someone had warned me that it could be awful. At least then you can be pleasantly surprised if it works out fine for you! 

Unfortunately, mine were both hell. Both times, intravenous light sedative, that's all. First time, sedative didn't kick in until half way through, then they couldn't get me off the table coz they'd upped the dose when they realised I was in agony on the left ovary
Second time, the 'intravenous' sedative wasn't put in my vein properly, hence went into the tissue and I wasn't sedated at all, as was shown from the pulse rates afterwards and me gripping my DH's hand all the time. 

Lesson to learn is: A) tell them to STOP! and do something more to get rid of the pain, if you can feel it. Think I was too terrified of upsetting these super doctors?! B) prep your DH, so if he is going in with you and you start gripping his hand or giving him help looks, that he promises to speak up on your behalf if you can't. Having said that, we got a BFP afterall so it's quickly forgiven! Good luck and hope no one else is so unlucky.


----------



## ilovesnow

I had a GA and it was a pretty good experience overall. Very little pain afterwards, just groggy for the rest of the day. I doubt I would choose sedation if I have to do EC again.


----------



## jillyj

Hi

I had sedation both times. The 1st was fine as can't remember a thing (6 eggs collected) 
2nd was different I'm convinced they did not give me enough drugs as I can remember most of it My leg began to shake a lot in the stirip and I can remember the doc telling me to stop it and me telling her I could not  
The nurse was chatting away and I had to concentrate to answer her I remenber thinking I wish she would just shut up (or I hope I did not say it out loud ) I had a gas mask on but nothing was coming out of it. I did not feel any pain though 4 eggs collected.


----------



## Kushtaka

I am only willing to go through this again if I get sedation, no GA!

  After my GA, I was painful, nauseated, and had such low blood pressure I ended up on two drips.  I staggered out 10 hours after the procedure and wasn't "normal" for another few days.  The current plan is to go for sedation next time.

  Thank you to everyone who has shared their experience ~ I promise to communicate with the staff and warn DH what to expect!


----------



## Peroni

Just had sed today -was worried about being awake and feeling pain but felt nothing! Was so relieved.


----------



## JKO73

I had a GA - it was fine - felt ok when I woke up and went home later that day!

x


----------



## ELISA1

I was heavily sedated and was fine, love it cause I have had a few panic attacks when waking up with GA


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I had IV sedation for EC today.


----------



## Tiny21

I had sedation and didn't know a thing until I came around - was like a GA. I was a bit sore for 2 days but then it went, nothing major though. I just didn't like the needle going into my hand. I have no idea if I talked or anything though


----------



## Nics01

I had I.V sedation at the Liverpool Womens and I have to say is was a nice experience.  It was an anesthetist who delivered the drugs which is always a bonus, and he was absolutely lovely.  The cannula in the back of your hand was no bigger than the needle you inject fertility drugs with, and the drugs themselves are the ones you would get for a GA but just at a much lighter dose.  I didn't remember or feel a thing, and the next thing I knew i was getting wheeled to recovery. 

After a cup of tea and a wee (you can't go home till you've had one) I was allowed to go home, just felt bit sleepy for the rest of day.  I can't recommend the sedation method at this clinic enough.    It all depends what sedation methods your clinic uses as they can vary a lot depending on who gives it.  The L'pool Womens are just lucky enough to have a dedicated Anaesthetist who does all EC sedations/GA's.  If anyone goes there his name is Dr Terry Ryan and he is fab. 

nic xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I had light sedation with a anasthetic in my cervix and it was a terrible experience I was in horrendous pain and would not recommend at all  

xxx


----------



## *grace

My hospital said it was "light sedation" but I can't remember a thing ! 
best sleep I had in months, it was lovely 
Gx


----------



## Angua

Asleep.


----------



## BubbleMac

IV sedation definitely.  Had GA four times then sedation most recently.  Experienced much less ovary discomfort afterwards.  Have vague, dreamlike memory of crying out as feeling pop of the follicles (nice!) but really was like a dream: absolutely no problems afterwards and recovered much more quickly then GA.  (Plus it's cheaper than GA, which is not the main reason but a nice plus.)

BMx


----------



## Pleiades

*Mild sedation with local anaesthetic. * Tempazepam night before, Fentanyl injection via cannula in theatre followed by Lignocaine local and lovely lovely Entonox (gas & air).

I would say I was a GA girl but that cost extra so went with the clinic's standard procedure above!

So so scared beforehand but absolutely fine! I'm only small so not sure if the drugs took a better hold of me than they would for others... but I didn't feel a thing and was fully conscious throughout, if a bit (a lot) spaced! Following the procedure I was given oxygen for about 15 mins and I said to my DH that I'd never felt so relaxed in my whole life!!!

Would say if I had to have it done again I wouldn't be worried at all (but that would be lying!).

xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I would have preferred a GA - unfortunately I was aware and in pain a few times during the procedure. The sedation was administered by a nurse and although she tried to keep me asleep and gave me double the normal dose, I was aware. Apparently, my heart rate was 132 throughout - which is a sign of awareness and pain. It is a fine line, because if she had given me even more, she may have lost my airway and not had the skills to deal with it.
I don't want to scare anyone as the vast majority are fine. I am still alive, I have a BFP and it is a distant memory. But if I have to go through it again, a GA or at least sedation administered by an anaesthetist with a fully equipped theatre to deal with airways will be my choice.


----------



## LDW

Awake, but high as a kite! 
Had 3 full IVF cycles and 2 cancelled due to lack of response to drugs.
Now 11w pregnant after 3rd complete cycle.
1st collection on my birthday last year-we know how to celebrate. 
Had sedative (fentanyl) and Gas and Air (what a fantastic invention-like getting drunk without the hangover) for each collection.
I'd be lying if I said it didn't hurt, but I think it's worth being awake to hear how many eggs you've got (and the most I've had is 6, so nothing sparkling!)
My last collection, resulting in BFP, must have been the most painful. One of the follicles wouldn't let the needle in, so the nurse had to put pressure on my abdomen to help. Ouch! I'm sure that particular egg is the one that's now growing inside me.
Despite the pain, I wouldn't want to be asleep for collection.
Besides, it's good practice-I doubt labour will be pain free.


----------



## springsunshine

Asleep

x


----------



## Suse14

Sedation ..... felt a bit like the bed spins after too many beers, but was fine after that! Think I was out cold for first ovary as I can remember being told how many they retreived but not the procedure up until then! All in all was not as bad as expected and no pain afterwards just really bloated!

Suse x


----------



## lexig

Had all 3 types at one stage or another but would definitley say GA is the best. I had local last year and it was horrible I never forget the popping sensation. Knocked out is the best, I also think that the doctor is more relaxed because you can't feel anything. I got the most eggs while under GA.

Lexig
xxx


----------



## babydreams09

I was sedated... I was told I'd be awake so that I'd be able to respond to commands but I'm sure I fell asleep early on    I do remember them asking me to cough every so often.  I also was prescribed to high strength codeine painkillers to take an hour before the procedure.

They actually started collecting the eggs before the sedation kicked in so I remember the discomfort.  DH was waiting for me in the recovery room and he could hear me say "Ow, ow, ow, ow"!!!!!  I thought it might be a bit disturbing for him to have heard that but he said he could tell by my ows that I wasn't in a lot of pain, just more uncomfortable


----------



## DollyR

I had a sedation (NHS)..... and would not have one again - didn't feel a thing once it was in - but boy, it  hurt when it was being administered.... it felt like my arm was on fire and apparently I was trying to pull my arm off! DH had to calm me! 
No pain after though - phew!

Am about to round 2.... as as we're now going private I hear you get a general, thankfully!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Not necessarily. At my clinic you had to pay an extra £450 for an anaesthetist, so it was sedation with a nurse. In my experience horrible and I remember most of it.


----------



## StephJK

My EC was 3 days ago and I had intravenous sedation.  By the way everyone was talking before the procedure, with comments like "if you are uncomfortable let us know" I fully expected to be awake.  However, after the cannula was put in my hand I was told that I would feel a cold sensation as the sedative passed up my arm.  
After that I remember being asked if I'd been on holiday, and I think I replied but can't be sure.  I don't remember anything else after that until I woke up in recovery with the nurse calling me sleepy head!!  I think I'd been out for an hour and a half (I was very tired).
I felt a little dopey but was perfectly fine.  Within the next half hour I had a drink, sandwich and was allowed to go home.
I have been a little tender, and have had twinges in the days that have followed but altogether nothing too painful!
Don't worry if you have an EC soon xx


----------



## Galadriel

Had EC today. I was very very nervous that I would be able to feel it.
I had IV sedation and to me it felt no different to previous GAs. They used midazolam, propofol and fentanyl so basically GA drugs. It was a consultant anaesthetist and a proper operating theatre.
So if anyone is reading this before EC at Care Nottingham wishing like I did that they could have full GA, don't worry you basically are. The only difference is with full GA you are intubated whereas with deep sedation you can maintain your own airway.


----------



## jei70

I had my EC yesterday with deep sedation.  I was a bit nervous (LOL! understatement), but everyone was very professional and friendly.  There were 3 nurses and a doctor.  One was helping me get on the table whilst the other inserted the canula into my hand, and the third was sticking electrodes on my back and putting a blood pressure cuff on my arm.  I was asked to lie back, a plastic mask was put over my mouth and nose and I was told to take deep, slow breaths.  I did, but even after a few slow breaths I still felt very awake and I thought I would be one of those people who stay awake throughout.  A few more deep breaths, and the ceiling I was staring at started to sway before my eyes!  I said "I'm feeling dizzy" and one of the nurses replied "That's good" - and that was the last thing I knew before I was being woken up by another nurse in the recovery room   My DP was there, I got some water, biscuits and peppermint tea and within 30-45 minutes I was out of the door.

I would heartily recommend deep sedation.  As Galadriel above me said, it's the same as full GA but with less unpleasantness!


----------



## ammiebabes1920

i had a intravenous sedation but was aware of everything that was going on even started to feel it all and had to ask to be topped up first of all made me feel like i was drunk after that i just lay listening to when they had found a egg i wish i was out of it i was in floods of tears but was out of there within an hour after being monitored and allowed to sleep. went home and was walking like john wayne for a little while but went home and slept and woke next day not feeling to bad until we had the dreaded phone call xx


----------



## lynzb

Think i had a tablet to sedate me. Either way i found it excrutiating, they had to double my drug dose which made me cross eyed but I still felt it all. I am dreading going through it all again, really wish they would knock me out for it


----------



## nichub

i had a propofol infusion, one word AMAZING..... plus some midazolam and fentanyl, worked a treat

nic


----------



## Wonder37

Hi,

I was sedated and in all honesty it was awful.  I generally have quite a high pain threshold but I can remember saying during the procedure "that hurts".  Afterwards when I was in the Recovery Room I had to buzz for the Nurse and I was in tears with what I can describe as excrutiatingly painful cramps.

But, it goes without saying, if I had to go through it all again, I would.

X


----------



## siann

I had sedation all three times and was completely asleep.


----------



## Boomania

I had collection yesterday. I had to insert a suppository painkiller prior to entering the theatre. I then had local anaesthetic. Was told I'd begin to feel sleepy and I was out in seconds. I do recall consecutive pain at times, probably when the needle jabs the follicle or goes through the uterine wall to get to the ovaries, but within a split second it was forgotten about! So in effect I had no pain experience from what I recall! 
I wasn't told by any nurses if I talked throughout or yelled in pain,or if I asked every 10 seconds how many eggs? maybe it's better not to know anyway, could be embarrassing! The next thing I knew I came round in a reclining chair in the recovery room, slept for a bit, ate a banana and tangerine, drank done water. Was rather sleepy and drifted in and out of sleep. Was sent for a wee, but was pre warned that I was fitted with NHS netty knickers and a sanitary towel the size of the Severn bridge! I don't even recall anyone putting them on me!
Lost quite a bit of blood, guess you would after all that. 
Anyway after feeling more alert we headed home where I ate chips and then headed to bed for the afternoon and slept. 

Upon waking and the drugs now worn off I was in terrible pain. Mostly when standing (though I was like Quasimodo hunched over!). Took a while to sit down too. Just felt like AF pains but in a different sort of way. I gave in and took two paracetamol (only analgesic allowed by the way). Still got bleeding, quite a bit too much for my liking, and it's now the following day. I have to say, despite the bleeding the pain is lighter than yesterday, so I reckon another 24 hours and hopefully it'll be gone. Got the dreaded phone call today to see if any eggs fertilised? So will ask about the bleeding then.

So before I carry on writing a novel!!!! In short.....no full awareness of pain during collection, but pain once drugs worn off. But I'm sure that's part of the parcel. No pain, no gain.


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girls,

For all those who have been through EC before with sedation only, not a GA.  How would you rate the pain on a score of 1-10?  With 10 being very painful.

Im booked for EC tomorrow and feeling really anxious about it xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Try not to be too anxious everybody is different and every procedure is different.
I would say for me it was 7 or 8 on the scale at the time, but over very quickly - no more than 10 minutes - compared to when I broke my leg which was unrelenting and prolonged, it does not compare. Many people are completely asleep with sedation, just like a full anaesthetic feels, but some patients may become aware occasionally and you may feel it. They will give you more sedation if that happens. 

Just think what you will have at the end of it though! A beautiful baby. Labour or a c-section is far worse than a little egg collection procedure!

Boomania - I hope your bleeding has subsided - it should not really be more than spotting and if more it needs to be checked in case they have nicked a blood vessel.


----------



## thunderbird21

Thanks for the reply holly. I really hope i fall asleep during it. I know! Its nothing compared to labour or c-section, i'll keep telling myself that tomorrow  xx


----------



## lilacbx

I had my EC on Friday - temazepam tablets, LA in cervix and phentynol through canula. The EC wasn't nice - I remember it all and the nurse (who was lovely) even said she didn't know how I was still able to tense up with the amount of drugs they gave me. They gave me a heat pad and cocodamol before I went home. Went to sleep once home and kipped A LOT!!! Sat I felt quite a bit of pain but I was still up and about and found a hot water bottle and cocodamol took the edge off. It's not something I would rush to do again but if I have to I will - and I'm rubbish with that sort of pain so it can't be too bad


----------



## knickerbockerglory

I had my EC last week, they gave me 2 paracetamol to take before hand and then according to my paperwork I had fentanyl, propofol and ondansatron. All I can tell you is that I was out like a light and remember having a lovely dream and was very annoyed that the nurses were waking me up (apparently I was crying!!!). the nurse also said I came to a little at the end of the procedure but I have no recollection of that. The pain afterwards was about a 2/10 and I didnt take any more painkillers. this was mainly cos I felt really sick, I was having EC late morning so hadnt had anything to eat since the previous day and then afterwards wolfed a sandwhich down far too quickly. by the time the sickness has passed the pain was still a 1-2/10 (I was just worried before that if the pain killers they gave me wore off I might be in pain so was only thinking about taking them for pain management, not cos I needed them). I would say it was more uncomfortable, a bit like stomach cramps you get if you need a big poo/fart!! (sorry!!)


----------



## vixter_1

I've had all options! Completely awake with a injection into my "bits" and mild sedative to relax me - but was aware of everything. I screamed in pain, threw up and cried with hubby for an hour after as I felt butchered. I much preferred being totally knocked out, ok I was very sick afterwards but remember nothing of the EC. I have PCOS and a high number of eggs - I think that's to blame for my low pain threshold athoreau girl in bed next to me walked out after an hour (I took 8hrs).


----------



## Becca123

Hi all, I had ec yesterday with sedation not ga, had a cocktail of drugs, I was petrified before I went in!
I had heard it was painful, but I don't remember a thing, I woke up back in recovery, I did have really bad cramps after and was sick and still feeling uncomfortable today, but they collected 14 eggs and 9 have fertilised so It was all worth it!


----------



## Cay23

I had EC on Monday at Oxford Fertility Unit. They provided a Voltarol rectal suppository to use two hours beforehand. I also hadn't eaten since my evening meal the night before and was only allowed to drink water from midnight up to 2 hrs before. I was really worried about pain and feeling it during the procedure, then the discomfort afterwards. However, the most painful bit was having the IV needle put into my hand! (although the anaesthetist did this brilliantly and at 3dpec you'd never know!). Once the 'gin' (heavy sedation)was in my system, I felt a warm feeling in my chest, then woozy headed, like you do when you're really tired, and the next thing I knew I was awake and being given water and a paracetamol and it was done! I honestly didn't feel a thing, and although I'm a bit uncomfortable now, I've certainly had no need to take painkillers since. I hope my luck remains with me for the rest of the tww!   

Becca 123 - where are you having treatment? Good luck with your et - I found that bit quite emotional!


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Everyone
When we get to EC (in June) the nurse told me that I will be having intravenous sedation. 
I just want to know what this entails and what is the drug used? xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am one of the ff pharmacists.

You will have a needle put in your hand before you go in. Then they will afix monitors with little sticky pads to your chest to keep an eye on your heart rate, a probe on the end of your finger to keep an eye on your oxygen levels in your blood, and a blood pressure cuff will be put on your upper arm which will self inflate and measure your blood pressure every 2 mins or so.

You will have an oxygen mask to deliver extra oxygen and you will be told to take a few deep breaths.

You will then be given a dose of drug or two drugs that will make you feel woozy like a big glug of booze. You might then drift in and out of sleep as the procedure goes on and if you groan or wake a little they will top up with drug.

You may or may not feel anything or remember anything.

Normally they use fentanil, alfentanil or remifentanil (works like morphine, but very quick) and sometimes they add in midazolam (which is like a sleeping tablet, but quick injection) or sometimes they use a low dose of propofol which is an anaesthetic drug.

Hope this helps.

It will be very light so within a few minutes you will be fully awake and having a cup of tea and a biscuit, as long as you are not sick.


----------



## Darlbag

Thanks alot for explaining it for me, the only bit I a worried about is getting the needle in the hand haha.
xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies i had the iv in my hand and oxygen on my face was conked out within 2 mins didnt feel anything till nearly the end then was in agony and cried like mad then i cant remeber them putting me in a wheelchair to get me to recovery but apparently i was crying whilst they were taking me back they helped me into my recovery chair and covered me over i had 15 eggs this ec, thing was i wasnt even fully awake and was eating and drinking i was starving mind you and managed to eat 2 sandwhiches, crisps, and drank nearly a full bottle squash before nurse came in to do checks on me and told me off and said im supposed to wait until they tell me i can eat but hubby was saying i was sat there eyes closed with sandwhich in hand and everything lol xx


----------



## C-M-F

Hi all

Had my EC yesterday at Nurture in Notts, all the staff were amazingly reassuring. Anaesthetist was brilliant, having gone through my history he said it would be best if I had heavy sedation, but reassured me I would be asleep throughout and would feel nothing.

Absolutely true, iv went into my hand, oxygen mask on face, felt lovely warm fuzzy feeling and the next thing I knew I was being woken up, all over.

Collected 18 eggs, felt tender yesterday and still a bit sore today but nothing a couple of paracetamol doesn't deal with.

I arrived at the clinic at 9 a.m. and set off for home at 11.30 a.m having had a cup of tea and a biccy!


----------



## catlady2

Hi all

I had EC at 9 this morning and am feeling good now, a little bit crampy in my tummy but nothing much.  Had fentonil (sedative in your hand) plus local anaesthetic plus gas and air, and can honestly say i barely felt anything (once they'd got the canula tube in my hand which was def the worst bit!).  It only lasted 9 mins as well, so had a nice little chat with the nurses while it was happening (fentonil and gas and air make you feel really happy and relaxed) then back to bed for a nap then a cup of tea.  Was out and home by about 12  
This is my 2nd EC and 1st was just as good.

I def prefer being awake to having GA, had GA for wisdom tooth removal and felt dreadful afterwards and had to stay in hospital all day because they couldn't get me to wake up properly, I was out for the count!


----------



## sarah82

Hi girls, I'm just reading all your storie! So interesting!, my EC is booked in for when I've promised to work - ages ago. I'm a nanny to school aged children their parents will be in scotland for 3 nights and although the housekeeper will be there to do school pick ups, I'll be in charge from 6pm onwards Do you think its ok to assume I will be fine to have EC and do a sleep-over at work the same night? Or am I being wildly optamistic, and it may put  their kids at risk? V Honest answers would be wonderful!! Thank you xxxx


----------



## catlady2

Hi Sarah,  I think you're being too optimistic if you're having any form of sedation at all you won't be fully functioning by the evening.  I went back to work today, after EC yesterday morning, but was banned from driving by my clinic and I still felt a little woozy and spent a lot of time sitting down.  I'm sure the parents wouldn't be at all pleased about you working as if anything bad happened you may not be able to make decisions properly.  Plus, you're still going to feel very tired and sleepy the same day as the EC and I've found that I sleep deeply afterwards so you might not wake up if there was an emergency.  Sorry, but I don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Sarah82

I really wouldnt do it if I were you, this is so important, look after yourself and relax, you will probably be a little groggy for a while after too.


----------



## twiglet123

I just wanted to reassure people about to go through egg collection that it's really not bad at all.  The thought of it and the nerves beforehand are far worse than the actual event.  I got myself all worked up with the horror stories on forums like this and was shaking like a leaf when i went in.  I had 'light sedation' through a drip on into my hand.  I used Emla cream (£3.30 from boots) to numb my hand and it worked so well i didn't feel the needle at all...not at all!  Before they'd finished saying 'you will start to feel woozy' I was totally woozy and then asleep.  I didn't hear, see or feel anything apart from half way through when i felt a small sharp pain inside which made me flinch and then my drugs were instantly topped up and i was back into my lovely sleep.  I was aware of being lifted back into my bed but don't remember coming back to the ward.  The procedure took 15 mins and the recovery was 1.5hrs until I was with it and able to walk around on my own.  I had some bleeding afterwards and mild stomach cramps but nothing too bad.  Next day I felt totally fine as though nothing had ever happened.  So ladies.. please don't worry, it's highly likely you will have the good experience i did.  


My note to Sarah would also be no!  Don't try and work on the same day, especially in your line of work.  You can't drive for 24hr afterwards and are warned not to make any big decisions as you may not be thinking straight.  There's no way those parents will want  you to look after their children that day if they know this.


----------



## sarah82

Thanks so much for your input girls. I had a word with the mum and told her and her reply was, 'can you get them to do it when we're back?' then the next one -  'The children won't mind if you're sleeping''. She really doesn't want to give up on her holiday!!!! We agreed that I would bring my mum along over night and she could look after the children while i sleep. Some parents just don't know how lucky they are.
Really thank you girls, for the advice. I will update you on how it is if i'm lucky enough to get that far,


----------



## Jack5259

Hope all goes well Sarah.


----------



## Sherree81

Hi

I was terrified before I went in for EC - one nurse told me I'd be awake but following sedation wouldn't feel anything and another told me I would be asleep! It was the awake bit I certainly wasn't looking forward to. However,I went into theatre, the dr gave me sedation through the drip which had been put in my hand, when she then asked how I was feeling I remember saying the ceiling was moving and the next thing I remember they were saying that it was all done! I was asleep throughout the whole procedure and didn't feel a thing. A bit sore after but that was to be expected. The "minor op" was not as bad as I thought it would be afterall.


----------



## R-Mart81

I was wide awake through my collection and only given a local to take care of pain. The local did nothing and it was very painful. I cried through the entire process and was begging for my doctor to stop. Thankfully we were able to get 20 eggs because between that and developing OHSS I will never do that again!


----------



## catgirl.

cycles 1-4 were under general.  Remember coming around the first time with very heavy legs & thinking the cat must be on me, then came around & cried asking the nurse 'where's the cat?'    

cycles 5-8 were under something akin to really good Vodka    I remember one time I was asleep almost the whole time & another time I couldn't shut up, chatting total ballhooks  

this recent cycle, had the IV in but the drunk feeling was missing, which is a shame as I rarely drink anymore & was looking forward to it...but still no real pain, think there was a local 'down there'.

I only ever had pain once which was due to an internal bleed, which resolved itself without further measures, but thats out of 9 times, so is pretty rare.  Otherwise I'm generally just cream crackered & sleep most of the day.

Hope this is reassuring to those just starting out x


----------



## ellibear

i had my egg collection awake, it was a lovely experience, a bit uncomfortable but not too bad. i saw the eggs being collected and heard how many they had. the nurses were great, really comforting and caring. and it was wonderful to see the process, we got 5 eggs but only 1 was transfered back, am on the 2 ww now.


----------



## Darlbag

I had my EC yesterday under intravenous sedation. All I remember is someone asking me if I felt sleepy then I woke up in the recovery room. Remember nothing of the procedure, was great.
Had quite a bit of pain afterwards and today but as I said the procedure is fine xx


----------



## sarah82

Thanks Jack, it went just fine!! i had a GA and when they woke me up from a nice dream I was very much prepared to ask them why they had woken me up before they'd done the opp! I couldn't understand how i felt like they'd not even touched me yet!!! I was starving hungry, sat up in bed watching evrything and getting cross at dh because they couldn't find him because he was spending too long in hospital restaurant!!!! I hda 30 follicles, they got 18 eggs. Went home, went straight to work but had my mother with me, so i gave the children tea and put them to bed and went to bed at 9.30pm.  

ohhhh i suffered with painful bloating the next day, but that's a different story....


----------



## Love_awaits

Darlbag said:


> Thanks alot for explaining it for me, the only bit I a worried about is getting the needle in the hand haha.
> xx


Hah! I'm the same. The last GA during my lap was a disaster. They couldn't get a needle in my arm as I was screaming like a mad moo! It hurts.  then they decided to gas me to sleep, stuck the mask on my face and I tried to run away struggling.   I hated the feeling the gas gave me. It's like someone turn the lights of on me. In my other GA for my first lap, I had propafol and anaesthetist told me to count 10 backwards. I recalled 7 and very sleepy eyelids. Woke up and I couldn't pee for 8hrs. They threatened to put a catheter in me and that did it!

So I'm terrified on my EC on Monday. I need a GA just to put the needle in. So need to have a word with the gas man!


----------



## Love_awaits

Hi everyone,
I had my EC yesterday on Monday. I was shaking with fear regarding pain. Talking to the anaesthetist helps. And mine was done under conscious sedation. A cocktail of propafol and fentanyl with added paracetamol I/v on the side. I was asleep thru out. Did not even wake up once. It was lovely. Post EC I had no pain, no bleeding and no cramps. Next day when all the drugs have worn off, I was still ok and already started hovering the whole house. So, it's possible to have a pain free EC. The only thing that hurt a teeny bit was the 0-6mth old baby cannula that the anaesthetist got for me as I'm a wuz! 

xxxx


----------



## woodtiger

Light sedation plus intravenous painkiller. 
I was awake and talking (nonsense) but very relaxed. It did hurt a bit (say 5 out of 10) but I was not at all scared or worried. Like the pain was at a distance. Recovery was very quick. I had the procedure this morning and feel pretty much normal now, not sore at all. Just a bit tired ! Much much less scary than I expected.


----------



## Poppit73

I was sedated. I remember everyone talking to me in the OR, then the consultant went to the business end.
My consultant is a bit rough with the speculum, and because all of the work on my cervix, I'm very nervous, which doesn't help. As soon as the speculum went in and I flinched, I remember my aneathatist saying "Ok, you can feel that, lets just take that all away" And I was gone.

Don't remember anything until I woke up and they were laughing at me, because apparently I thought I was in my living room getting ready for work! 
It's good stuff!! Last time I had GA, my blood pressure wouldn't rise above 100, and they threatened to keep me in. I felt great with just the sedation.


----------



## Lightning

I have IV sedation can't remember a thing
was in a lot of pain afterwards though


----------



## Mrsmurrell

I had mine under GA, I love the falling asleep feeling, I did wake up in discomfort tho, I felt well enough to leave 3 hours later after 2 paracetamol drips, 
For the next 3 days I had terrible trapped wind pains, but that was it,


----------



## tayloj35

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and had a nosy on peoples views on GA or Sedation before having my Egg Collection yesterday. It really helped as although I didnt have a choice in the matter I would have gone for Sedation and not GA anyway. GA risks seem to be forgotten about and as someone who's worked in the NHS the risks are very real and I would say hand on heart the IV sedation ( pre med of Temazepam) IV paracetamol, Fentanyl and Lidocaine when it got really painful completely took the edge off it. The local anaesthetic in the cervix  I hardly felt as I had some gas and air. I had a double lumen used as they had eggs on both ovaries and the only time it hurt was when the nurse had to press on my abdomen at the same time as the ovary kept moving! Afterwards just mild cramps and didnt need any more paracetamol till around 7 hours after the procedure. They got 10 eggs and had the good news this morning that 6 have fertilised so praying for more good news through the week.


----------



## Bettyboodevon

I had my EC yesterday and as I was on the gentle regime I was given Gas & air plus a LA in the cervix (which was the most painful part!) I did feel them going into the follicles (5 eggs retrieved), but the gas and air was great  I was home within 2 hours (did sleep rest of the day).

Feeling a bit of pain today though . 

Would definetly recommend the gentle option, 4 out of the 5 eggs fertilised today


----------



## simone546

I had sedation - really didn't like it! I've had a fair few gynae ops under GA and this was by far the worst. When I first had the sedation I fell asleep but was woken by a really painful stabbing pain... I made a noise and they knocked me out.

On talking to a friend who's a dr (anaesthetist) - apparently they use sedation as it is less expensive - 1 less person in the operating theatre and less drugs  

next time GA!


----------



## Lucina

I think I was very lucky. I had egg collection last week on my own in Denmark and was really dreading it, but I actually found it a relatively painless and intensely beautiful experience. I was fully awake and only given a mild vaginal anesthetic, which I didn't even feel. There was a mild flash of pain, an odd popping sensation, as each follicle was pierced but I was amazed to watch it all happen on the monitor. I have a small vagina and so actually felt most discomfort from the device inside that than the egg collection itself. 

The doctors and nursing staff were friendly and relaxed, which helped to put me at ease.


----------



## Paris1

Hi everyone
I'm new to to this site I had iv sedation the first time the next time I want to be awake does any of you have any doubts about it thanks


----------



## Lucina

I know that some have found the process painful but, personally, I wouldn't have missed that miracle for all the world. We IVFers are taking part in the greatest scientific achievement in all of humanity - the creation of life - and that is a real honour well worth witnessing.


----------



## irishflower

I had hoped for the full GA but had conscious sedation and don't remember a thing...it was amazing!


----------



## Smithy2

Hi, I am having my first course of IVF & am really anxious about my egg collection. mainly due to the anaesthetic. I have only been anesthetized once for my lap & dye last year & I got into such a state I nearly walked out of the hospital, I called my hubby asking him to come & get me!

I have just started my menopur so have a while to go yet but it's starting to play on my mind now I feel like it is hanging over my head. for me it is the worst part of the whole process. I had a dream the other night that the consultant came to get me & I ran out!! 

I am looking into acupuncture in the hope that might help me prepare & relax. the hospital is good & talk about my worries.

is there anything else anyone can recommend?


----------



## missycleo

Hi Ladies

I had my EC last Friday and I agree with Lucina, it is such an amazing process and I wanted to be awake for it, even tho my DP suggested a GA would be better, but no! I knew best! 

So I chose to go with a local anesthetic. Anyway, lets just say if I ever needed to go thru it again (hopefully not   ) I would most definitely go for sedation.

It was so painful for me, my left side in particular, they gave me gas and air but it didn't really help at all. The nurses at the time were brilliant and the consultant doing the procedure was so very apologetic (i don't think it was her fault), but from my point of view, I couldn't face that agony again.


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

Hi all I'm on day 1 of menopur been on buserlin for 4 weeks now, I'm nervous about egg collection as I'm not even sure how it's done  I'm also nervous because I got to this stage b4 but they sed my body responded too quick n I only had 3 folli's so I'm now on 300 menopur.
gud luk all x


----------



## Babybell33

Hi Smithy2 - have you looked into reiki? I was thinking of trying it as there are lots of reports online about it saying that it can help you feel calm and relaxed... Might be good to try around time of ec and et?

Has anyone tried reiki and would you recommend it? X


----------



## Smithy2

Hi Babybell, 

No I haven't looked into Reiki, but I found the acupuncture really helpful, Good luck with your journey x


----------



## twiglet123

Just wanted to put ladies minds at rest - I've gone through egg collection three times now at two clinics and its really not bad.  The first time was intravenous sedation and I did wake up a little, felt a mild pain then was put back to sleep straight away. The second time I had intravenous sedation again and was out for the count and completely unaware although i woke up asking DH whether he had checked the bunny rabbits for eggs that morning!? - we don't even own rabbits! The third time (today) I was actually looking forward to the nice woozy feeling and having a nap.  Today I had general anaesthetic and again was asleep throughout.  It's a procedure I've got myself worked up about in the past but there's really no need.  I feel silly that I made such a fuss the first time now (from reading bad stories on this forum) as I find I have learnt to actually look forward to it and not fear it anymore.  Some mild uncomfort as they put the drip in your hand and some mild uncomfort afterwards when you feel bloated but that is it so please do not worry x x


----------



## twiglet123

Also - on the subject of reiki, I tried that throughout the last cycle.  Yes, it did make me feel relaxed and I did get some odd muscle twitches during it but that cycle ended badly for us so it didn't make a difference to me.  This cycle I've used daily positive thought MP3s as i'm a guinea pig for a PHD student trying to prove relaxation creates more positive outcomes and they've really relaxed me and helped me to keep the anxiety at bay.  This has been my most relaxed cycle yet for sure....currently waiting to see if its a successful outcome.


----------



## Maria00

I had EC last week. I had conscious sedation (intravenous sedation) and I was awake but didn't feel pain.


----------



## anmammow

I had intravenous sedation for my EC last time, and it was perfectly fine. No pain that I remember, nothing to speak of afterwards, but I did feel a bit nauseous on the journey home and groggy for the rest of the day. This time I've been offered the choice of that or gas and air (and presumably local anaesthetic in cervix, I certainly hope so!). I wasn't expecting a choice and I'm not really sure what to go for. I'VE sedation worked for me last time but I generally prefer low intervention and handle pain and medical things quite well, so I'm tempted by being fully awake and recovering quicker afterwards. I guess my biggest worries are the speculum, which I sometimes find uncomfortable, getting emotional (which the clinic told me can happen with gas and air), and what if the gas and air doesn't deal with the pain. However they have told me they can go to IV sedation/pain relief if needed during the procedure, and they know me fairly well and I don't think they'd offer it to me if they didn't think I would be ok. I really trust the clinic (Exeter) and the nurse doing the EC, so that helps.

So I think I'm talking myself into the local anaesthetic with gas and air, but any advice would be much appreciated! It's been really helpful to read the posts here, although it's striking how different individual experiences and each clinic's policies are.


----------



## anmammow

By the way for anyone interested in relaxation I'd recommend the podcasts from Mental Health Foundation, which are very down to earth and not too airy fairy, and very accessible for beginners. I also do yoga which really helps me.


----------



## johnsdm1

Hi all. I'm in for EC in 9 days. I'm getting sedated. I'm terrified!

What sedation drug did you ladies have?

Xx


----------



## lamb38

Just had my EC and as this thread helped me so much I thought I'd share my experience while it was still fresh in my mind!

I was utterly terrified and almost went for sedation but in the end went for gas and air with local anaesthetic around the cervix. I had about 20 follicles, the procedure took about 25mins and IT WAS ABSOLUTELY FINE!  

I know everyone is different but here is how it went for me:

They popped my legs in stirrups and showed me how to use the gas and air. I have a phobia of those black gas masks and was worried I wouldn't be ok with it but it wasn't a mask it was a tube that I was in total control over and after a few deep breaths I was fine. 

I wont pretend, I felt the first injection so much I called out but I just hadn't had enough of the gas and air. All I had to do was breath more of the gas and air and that was the last I felt anything down there for the rest of the 25minutes.

We had a right old giggle and at one point it was a bit trippy where I had dejavu but it was lovely to hear the embryologist call out 'egg' and we were very lucky to have 14 eggs at our final count. 

It felt like the whole procedure took a few minutes not the 25 mins that it really took.

So ladies please, try not to worry yourselves too much about EC, I was so scared before going in but it was nowhere near as bad as I expected and I wouldn't hesitate to have it again if need be. 

Goodluck and don't worry xxxx


----------



## mrsbp

Morning!

I had E/C under sedation and im so glad i did.
Im the biggest wimp ever! seriously! and i was worrying all the way through about e/c. 
I was worrying about the sedation and what if it didnt work and i felt the awful pain or if it made me feel how i really didnt want to feel uncontrol of my body and mind!
I was so panicked and even walking into theatre i said to the nurses im so scared of sedation and they reasurred me everything would be fine.

It was great!! They put it in and they said to count to 10 and take some really big deep breaths with air mask on. i couldnt even get to 10 i was out like a light!
I felt nothing! I was taken to theatre at half 10 and i was back in my room for 11.
My husband said i was talking crap to him at 11 but i dont remeber anything untill 11.30 when it wore of i suddenly felt the pain but it was like period pains nothing to worry about i got some painkillers and they were gone within 20 mins! and never came back! I just felt sore that day but just like i had been punched and had a bad bruise.
The next day it only hurt when i went over bumps in the car or went downstairs or when a weed but was all fine!

I would do it again in a heartbeat and i hate pain so just shows how little it hurt for me!
Anybody about to go through it reading this. Trust me you will be fine it is nothing they do loads of them a day they are experts in this everything will be ok!  

PS i wont even get a tattoo or my ear peirced at the top because im such a wimp! LOL


----------



## Everlong09

I had my EC yesterday and only got a light sedation via an intravenous in my arm. It went well, 14 eggs collected! I felt quite a bit of the procedure but it wasn't painful, it nipped more than anything but other than that, a lot of sleepless nights for nothing really. Not going to lie, I wouldn't look forward to having to go through it again! But it's more mind over matter. 

Has anyone else experience bloating of the upper abdomen? I thought it would be my ovaries that would be the worst for pain after (they feel like they have been kicked a good few times!) but under my breasts it's really sore and I feel so bloated! My consultant said I don't have OHSS and this is normal. I'm hoping it eases off soon as I go in for ET on Mon or Wed! 

x


----------



## 2baymares

I had my egg collection this morning. I had pethadin, then local anesthetic and gas and air. I felt quite woozy after the pethadin and didnt feel the local anesthetic injection. I did however feel everything after that and it wasn't pleasant  
I sucked as had as I could on the gas and air but could feel the operation happening on each side in turn. it was very uncomfortable and I was conscious of everything throughout the whole procedure and was in tears by the end. It was however all over very quickly and I havent felt pain afterwards just a bit tender.
We got 6 eggs so fingers crossed they will have a little party in the lab and get together with my husbands sperm  
If I were to have egg collection again I would opt for a general anesthetic.


----------



## Trunky

I had EC on Wednesday. I had IV deep sedation. I was put out in a side room with a lovely nurse chatting to me and apart from feeling a bit light headed for a second or so when I was going under I woke up and hour later in recovery with another nice nurse checking me.

I was given oral paracetamol and ibuprofen by the anaesthetist before I went into surgery. The actual drugs (because I asked) was a very strong painkiller and a sedative to make me sleep. The painkiller stops me waking when they are doing the operation.

I've heard horror stories about being awake with sedation but honestly I knew nothing. Within 10 minutes on the ward I was sitting up with tea and toast and with only a mild dull ache down below. I was dressed within 30 minutes and allowed to go home after we'd seen everyone. 

It was a really pleasant experience and I'd not hesitate again.


----------



## RedPoppy

Hello, I was given intravenous sedation and had read that some people remain a bit awake, but thankfully I fell straight asleep and was awoken by the nurse sitting me up and telling me it was all over. Apparently when they took me back to my DH they told him they'd got all 6 eggs out but I didn't hear/remember this and didn't believe him when he told me! I was sore across my stomach for days afterwards, but I still don't know whether this was due to the procedure or the high-dose antibiotics that they give you to ward off any possible infection. It didn't hurt on the day though, and I was soon well enough to walk out of the hospital.


----------



## Pods85

Hello,  I just wanted to share my experience of the egg collection at Bourne Hall in Cambridge.  I was absolutely petrified about having this done and got emotional at appointments when discussing this.  I think it was a mix of emotion of the whole ivf process and now the egg collection day was here..  and fear of the unexpected and being sedated.  Well I just want to let you know,  if you are feeling like I was,  there is no need. The nurses put me at ease and where so lovely and helpful. I arrived at the clinic with my husband and they discussed what was going to happen that morning.  I was asked to change into a gown and I was given tamazipan and two paracetamol depositories for the rectum which were fine.  I didn't feel spaced out or anything but normal with a little light headiness. They bought a wheel chair in to take me to the procedure room.  I met three lovely nurses who calmed me down when I felt emotional.  The input the canola which didn't hurt at all and the procedure was fine.  I felt a little uncomfortable as expected but not pain,  pain. There us a nurse on hand to top up your drugs if needed via the canola. The nurse held my hand throughout which was very reassuring.  It was completely fine and was over in I'm sure less than 10 minutes and I expected 20 mins. I was then wheeled back to my area that was curtained off in a room  which had three other couples in. I was given hits drinks and a croissant    I was fine to go home after that and after I had a wee.  The wee was fine,  I just had a little blood which is normal.  I am now home and I my ovaries feel a little bruised but nothing bad and I feel more tired after the day but that's it. So please try not to worry if you are about to go through this procedure. You will bee fine.  I hope my post helps some people at least.  Wishing you all the best in your journey.  X


----------



## Pods85

Pods85 said:


> Hello, I just wanted to share my experience of the egg collection at Bourne Hall in Cambridge. I was absolutely petrified about having this done and got emotional at appointments when discussing this. I think it was a mix of emotion of the whole ivf process and now the egg collection day was here.. and fear of the unexpected and being sedated. Well I just want to let you know, if you are feeling like I was, there is no need. The nurses put me at ease and where so lovely and helpful. I arrived at the clinic with my husband and they discussed what was going to happen that morning. I was asked to change into a gown and I was given tamazipan and two paracetamol depositories for the rectum which were fine. I didn't feel spaced out or anything but normal with a little light headiness. They bought a wheel chair in to take me to the procedure room. I met three lovely nurses who calmed me down when I felt emotional. The input the canola which didn't hurt at all and the procedure was fine. I felt a little uncomfortable as expected but not pain, pain. There us a nurse on hand to top up your drugs if needed via the canola. The nurse held my hand throughout which was very reassuring. It was completely fine and was over in I'm sure less than 10 minutes and I expected 20 mins. I was then wheeled back to my area that was curtained off in a room which had three other couples in. I was given hits drinks and a croissant  I was fine to go home after that and after I had a wee. The wee was fine, I just had a little blood which is normal. I am now home and I my ovaries feel a little bruised but nothing bad and I feel more tired after the day but that's it. So please try not to worry if you are about to go through this procedure. You will bee fine. I hope my post helps some people at least. Wishing you all the best in your journey. X


I realised I forgot to mention above I had gas an air too! I think the drugs must have got to me more than i realised


----------

